# someone buy this, dasher 5-speed parts car in old lyme CT. 500 bucks



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

came across this while doing my unnecessary craigslist searches and someone from the dasher quantum community needs to pick this up. I absolutely cannot buy another car, doctors orders. 


http://newlondon.craigslist.org/cto/3271072353.html


----------



## flat rate lackey (Jan 27, 2011)

lol just sent them a email...


----------

